# Alright, Hello Everyone~!



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Just figured I should pop in here and just say hi to everyone. I've been smoking for years and am just now trying my hand at my first grow. My oldest seedling is exactly a week old today from sprout. Wish me luck and thanks in advance to anyone who will help me along my journey. 

Smoke on!


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi again Chica!! Wishing you lots o' luck!!!


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site, this site has been so useful to me on my first grow, if u need any help or advice just ask youll get answeres.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

hello and welcome. glad to see so many new faces lately. this place is really start to ...grow... hahaha


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Got any pictures. We like pictures. VV


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Pictures of my babies? LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> welcome to the forum. Got any pictures. We like pictures. VV



you say that to everyone.



pics of anything. we love pics. i have a few.


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes pictures are good


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

Hiya and Big Welcome!


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Fdd's got some rad pics....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL.. oh I know.. I've been lurking for a while.. but my paranoid ass was scared bout posting n shyt... def. not scared now. I don't think people would post all they do here if the officials were busting people this way... I've just gotta resize my pix then I'll get them up, should I post them here or jus start a grow journal?


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

You're just introducing yourself here. When your ready to start a grow journal, start a new thread...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks hon.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks hon.


 Ya welcome!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Just posted my grow journal. Thanks everyone!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet.html


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

Had a look, very nicely done! Good job HotNSexy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Just posted my grow journal. Thanks everyone!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet.html




everyone should take a peek at this. very well put together.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Awww, you're so sweet... mayb u can help me with my little problem... I'ma post a thread about it in the plant problems in a couple mins, gotta go take some pix..

Really it means a lot, esp coming from u. =)


----------



## Sweet Mattness (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome! Tons of great peeps here. Willing to give great advice too. I am into 2 week of flowering. Would'nt have gotten this far without all of these great growers.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> everyone should take a peek at this. very well put together.


Wait a min... dont u hate cfls? LOL


----------

